
Ask HN: Web App for Managing Collections of URLs - takoadari
Hi HN, I am trying to find a web app, preferably open sourced, that helps managing and organizing collections of URLs. Ideally it should support tagging, commenting, and lightweight search by tag and keyword. I am considering building one for personal use but that&#x27;s the last option if there&#x27;s no existing apps with similar offerings.
======
forgotmypw17
I have such a project I am working on. It hits most of your points.

It's foss, and designed to be durable and portable.

It's actually for managing text files, but you can put links inside text
files.

Commenting is performed by referencing text file via its hash like so:

\--- >>abcdefghc0ffee this is comment #approve #vacationshots \---

The tags in reply actually apply to the parent, so this is how tagging is
accomplished.

It could handle a collection of up to 50,000 textfiles at the moment on the
average system, past that there will be performance issues, but I'm working on
that.

Features planned coming soon:

Adding links for URLs (currently displayed as text)

------
ffpip
raindrop.io

Has many features for free, cross-platform (except linux, but has web app and
extensions so runs in your browser). Collections, tagging, etc

Premium plan has archiving pages (in case they die or URL's break) and nested
collections.

